# Gaming certified



## prateekpunj (Aug 5, 2015)

The full MSI Z170A GAMING motherboard line-up went through 24-hour of game testing in an internet café with the most popular on- and off line games, to make sure you enjoy the best possible gameplay experience during even the longest gaming sessions. Which game are you playing non-stop at the moment? 

ChooseYourDestiny 
#Pc #Masterrace

*i58.tinypic.com/wwm1p3.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Aug 5, 2015)

[MENTION=316853]prateekpunj[/MENTION], stop posting same threads in multiple sections.


----------



## prateekpunj (Aug 5, 2015)

[MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] please clarify me where to post it then.

Please delete that post from other section n


----------



## RCuber (Aug 5, 2015)

[MENTION=316853]prateekpunj[/MENTION] : PM sent.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 5, 2015)

shouldn't this come under technical news section?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2015)

^ Rather it should be merged with *www.digit.in/forum/cpu-motherboards/192961-india-leak-msi-z170a-m7-board.html


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2015)

banned for spamming


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah, I guess a motherboard is good for gaming now, no need for a CPU or a GPU. Lock this thread.


----------

